# My Take on the different colored slates



## myingling (Mar 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks for the video Mike. I just got some green in and thought about the red and purple. Now I know I need some. Where do you get yours from if you don't mind me asking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow. Thank you very much for making this video. I’ve always wondered the differences but have never seen a comparison video like this. Those will all call in a turkey. Great job! 

@B Rogers and @Eric Rorabaugh might find this just as informative as I did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 30, 2020)

Haha. Yours posted while I was typing. I seen some purple the other day. I’ll see if I can’t find it and send you the link Eric.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 30, 2020)

That was a great video. I'm surprised we didn't hear an ol tom answer him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks I get all my surfaces from Grassy Creek Game calls they do great on shipping have order in few days ,,glass comes from chad ,,,personaly iam going stick with the gray and green slate the red and purple runs more like glass or crystal in my IMO tha red and purple I think is more of oh I got red or purple slate ,,, I guess I could mess with dimensions of call but realy don't want go down that road al read change stuff up for each surface ,,, gray always has its place in turkey calling and the green got that deeper sound good raspy I like it not as sharp ,,, and the red it was a bit finicky to run ,,,, they will all call birds no doubt,,, like said above never seen a side by side so figured I would see what the hype was about colors LOL like said all from black cherry and same board same dimensions ,,,wish more call guys would do stuff like this ,,,,Good luck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 30, 2020)

Seems like preference can be regional as well. In my area of the FL panhandle, the red is preferred. At one of my retail outlets, that's the only slate he buys from me. I agree with your assessment, red is "brittle". (Not composition, but in sound)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Very informative , thanks for sharing. I make a lot of pots with the grey and have wondered about the colored ones.
I really like ceramic the best ( now anyways). I will get some green and give it a try.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 31, 2020)

I have a pot with ceramic from Chad Hutchinson and love it. I need to order some for a few of my pots.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 31, 2020)

I had a ceramic pot that I used to call in a tom for the neighbor that I took along for his first turkey hunt. He got the bird and
practically pleaded for me to give him that call. So I did, and yep, he hasn't gone turkey hunting since...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 31, 2020)

That's just wrong. It would be different if he used it but to just take it and not use it...disrespectful

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Apr 3, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I have a pot with ceramic from Chad Hutchinson and love it. I need to order some for a few of my pots.


. I get my ceramic from Chad as well and is pretty much my go to surface. I carry several calls with me but ceramic just seems to get the most responses for me.


----------

